# Andrew Murray - - beliefs?



## passingpilgrim (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Not sure if this belongs here or not...

I am trying to get some detailed info on Andrew Murray's beliefs. I know he was a Dutch reformed minister but also saw that he was associated with the Keswick Movement. I realize that Keswick was not always associated with the garbage it became later, so I was trying to see where Murray was on the doctrines of Grace.

Any help would be appreciated!

Keith


----------



## jeffm05 (Nov 20, 2009)

Here is one view, from Francis Nigel Lee. I have not yet read it but only found it the other day.

http://www.dr-fnlee.org/docs4/am/am.html

No relation by the way


----------



## passingpilgrim (Nov 20, 2009)

wow that is a great resource - THANKS!

it seems to me like Murray knew the importance of the Holy Spirit without necessarily being Pentecostal or Charismatic. Maybe that is why he wrote so many books on prayer and its importance. He knew the importance of communion with God and knew that the person of teh Holy Spirit was the believer's greatest help while still in the sinful body.


----------

